# Brown "sediment" in milk?



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I have some milk in the fridge that my grandpa gave me, it's raw milk. It's been in the fridge a few days in a glass jar and I just noticed the very bottom is quite brown. :help: If there were a small amount of blood in the milk, could it settle and turn that browning color?What in the world could it be? It's quite apparent, but it's just a very thin layer on the bottom.


----------



## TennesseeMama23 (May 10, 2006)

I had that once or twice last year, it was just a little blood. Even got pink milk a little. I panicked and called a vet, was so worried about mastitis, cost a lot to give me peace of mind.

It ended up being no problem and cleared up on it's own. I wouldn't worry unless there is heat/or redness in the bag, or clumpy, stringy milk.

ETA: I wouldn't drink it until it clears up.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Blood tends to be red- either pinkish or a dirty darkish red/pink. 

Dirt, dust or manure is brown or tan. What is she using to strain the milk?


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

She uses a muslin cloth.

I thought that some blood might have turned brown (it's kinda like tea colored) after it sat for a while. 

Don't worry about me drinking it  . Cat's will enjoy it. I've been drinking my own goats milk lately, so it hadn't been drank. But Papa just has two much, they don't drink much milk, so he gave it to me.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I emptied one of the jars into the dog's foodbowl, and the brown part was all that was left in the very bottom. When I then tilted the jar and it all pooled, it looked much more red, so I'm certain it's blood.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

If it is a doe who has not reached peak production yet, her udder may be stretching as her production increases which can cause some blood in the milk. Happens in cows as well.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Hmm, yea she's an FF, freshened about 5 weeks ago.


----------

